# Conan the Destroyer!



## Curt James (Nov 6, 2010)

*Posted a pic of Arnold with Wilt Chamberlain and Andre the Giant recently* and that kicked off some Google images searching for other shots from the 1984 movie sequel "Conan the Destroyer".






The one, the only, Arnold Schwarzenegger!

"Conan the Destoyer" IMDb page: *Conan the Destroyer (1984) - IMDb*










Arnold and Olivia D'Abo





Olivia D'Abo





Arnold and Grace Jones





Grace Jones!










Arnold and Wilt





Wilt close-up





At the Playboy Mansion, L-R: Arnold, Hugh Hefner, Wilt. Behind Arnold in the sunglasses is Richard Anderson who played the character Oscar Goldman in "The Six Million Dollar Man" and "The Bionic Woman".

Anderson's IMDb page: *Richard Anderson - IMDb*





L-R: Tracey Walter, Grace Jones (background), Arnold





L-R: Grace, Arnold, Sarah Douglas





Sarah Douglas also portrayed Ursa in "Superman II" (1980)





L-R: Mako, Arnold, Tracey Walter





Mako





Mako cartoon! Recognize the text?





Arnold had to sneak in a side chest pose, eh? 





Anyone else here old enough to remember movie theater lobby cards?





"Conan the Destroyer" (1984)






YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 6, 2010)

What ever happened to Tracey Walter?


----------



## Curt James (Nov 6, 2010)

^Let's find out.

*Tracey Walter - IMDb*

*Trivia:* Danny DeVito' and Rhea Perlman' are godparents to Tracey's daughter Polly.          *
Born:* November 25, 1947 in Jersey City, New Jersey, USA.

Looks like he's still acting and has been since he portrayed "Malak" in the Conan sequel.

2011 *Alyce*   (post-production) 
   Landlord       
       2010  * Midnight Son*   (post-production) 
   Janitor       

      2010  * Politics of Love*   (post-production) 
   Glen       

      2010  * Medium*  (TV series)   
   Walter Durant       ???  Bring Your Daughter to Work Day (2010) ???   Walter Durant    


      2010  * I Spit on Your Grave: Unrated* 
   Earl Woodason       

      2010  * Pickin' & Grinnin'* 
   John Johnson       

      2009  * Cold Case*  (TV series)   
   Cotter Doyle '09       ???  The Crossing (2009) ???   Cotter Doyle '09    


      2009  * The Perfect Game* 
   Police Officer       

      2008  * Monk*  (TV series)   
   The Professor       ???  Mr. Monk and the Miracle (2008) ???   The Professor    


      2008  * Dark Reel* 
   Roy White       

      2008  * Criminal Minds*  (TV series)   
   Ike Stratman       ???  Elephant's Memory (2008) ???   Ike Stratman    


      2008  * Cat Dragged In*  (short)   
   Freddy       

      2008/I  * Just Add Water*  (as Tracy Walter)  
Clem (as Tracy Walter)      

      2008  * Trailer Park of Terror* 
   Ancient Trucker       

      2007  * It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia*  (TV series)   
   Bum       ???  Bums: Making a Mess All Over the City (2007) ???   Bum    


      2007  * Wasting Away* 
   Mr. Whicks       

      2007  * The Death and Life of Bobby Z*  ( - uncredited)  
   One-Way (uncredited)      

      2007  * Nobel Son* 
Simon Ahrens 

      2007  * Raines*  (TV series)   
   William Jones       ???  Pilot (2007) ???   William Jones    


      2007  * Man in the Chair* 
   Mr. Klein       

      2006  * The Year Without a Santa Claus*  (TV movie)   
   Abominable Snowman       

      2003-2006  * Reno 911!*  (TV series)   
   Sheriff Walter Chechekevitch       ???  The Investigation Continues (2006) ???   Sheriff Walter Chechekevitch 
  ???  Son of a Chechekevitch (2006) ???   Sheriff Walter Chechekevitch 
  ???  Department Investigation: Part 1 (2004) ???   Sheriff Walter Chechekevitch 
  ???  Halloween (2003) ???   Sheriff Walter Chechekevitch 


      2006  * Relative Strangers* 
   Toupee Salesman       

      2005  * 50 Cent: Bulletproof*  (Video Game)  (voice)  
   Popocorn (voice)      

      2005  * Veronica Mars*  (TV series)   
   Manager       ???  Rat Saw God (2005) ???   Manager    


      2005  * Berkeley* 
   Draft Board doctor       

      2005  * Family Plan*  (TV movie)   
   Lou       

      2004  * The Manchurian Candidate* 
   Night Clerk       

      2004  * The Trail to Hope Rose*  (TV movie)   
   Doc       

      2003  * Justice League*  (TV series)   
   Mophir       ???  Eclipsed: Part 1 (2003) ???   Mophir (voice)   
  ???  Eclipsed: Part 2 (2003) ???   Mophir (voice)   


      2003  * Monster Makers*  (TV movie)   
   Morley Todd       

      2003  * Duplex* 
   Pharmacy Customer       

      2003  * Teen Titans*  (TV series)   
   Puppet King       ???  Switched (2003) ???   Puppet King (voice)   


      2003  * Manhood* 
   Attorney       

      2003  * Masked and Anonymous* 
   Desk Clerk       

      2003  * One Last Ride* 
   Nicky       

      2002  * Boomtown*  (TV series)   
   Dwayne       ???  Reelin' in the Years (2002) ???   Dwayne    


      2002  * Ted Bundy* 
   Randy Myers       

      2002  * Death to Smoochy* 
   Ben Franks       

      2002  * The Division*  (TV series)   
   Tom Johnson       ???  Forgive Me, Father (2002) ???   Tom Johnson    


      2001  * How High* 
   Prof. Wood       

      2001  * Impostor* 
   Mr. Siegel       

      2001  * The Man from Elysian Fields* 
   Bartender       

      1996-2001  * Nash Bridges*  (TV series)   
   Angel       ???  Quack Fever (2001) ???   Angel 
  ???  Blood Bots (2001) ???   Angel 
  ???  Land Pirates (2000) ???   Angel 
  ???  Jackpot: Part 1 (2000) ???   Angel 
  ???  Angel of Mercy (1999) ???   Angel 
See all 9 episodes » 


      2001  * Jack the Dog* 
   Mortician       

      2001  * Face Value* 
   Leon Gates       

      2000  * Blast* 
   Zeke       

      2000  * Erin Brockovich* 
   Charles Embry       

      2000  * Drowning Mona* 
   Clarence       

      1999  * Man on the Moon* 
   National Enquirer Editor       

      1999  * Facade* 
   Jake       

      1998  * Mighty Joe Young* 
   Conservacy Guard       

      1998  * L.A. Doctors*  (TV series)   
   Drug Store Guy       ???  Endless Bummer (1998) ???   Drug Store Guy    


      1998  * Brimstone*  (TV series)   
   Knapsack       ???  Repentance (1998) ???   Knapsack (as Tracy Walter)   


      1998/I  * Beloved* 
   Slave Catcher       

      1998  * Desperate Measures* 
   Medical Inmate       

      1997  * The Devil's Child*  (TV movie)  ( - uncredited)  
   Ezra (uncredited)      

      1997  * Playing God* 
   Jim       

      1997  * Kiss the Girls*  ( - uncredited)  
   Clerk in Bookstore (uncredited)      

      1997  * Drive* 
   Hedgehog       

      1997  * Wild America* 
   Leon, the Stouffer's Farmhand & Neighbor       

      1997  * The Inheritance*  (TV movie)  ( - uncredited)  


      1997  * Tell Me No Secrets*  (TV movie)   
   Sean Ferguson       

      1996  * Amanda* 
   Father Recklinger       

      1996  * Entertaining Angels: The Dorothy Day Story* 
   Joe Bennett       

      1996  * Matilda* 
   FBI Agent Bill       

      1996  * Larger Than Life* 
   Wee St. Francis       

      1996  * Independence Day*  ( - uncredited)  
Area 51 Lab Technician (uncredited)      

      1996  * Teddy & Philomina* 
   Angel #85       

      1996  * The Size of Watermelons* 
   The Vagrant       

      1995  * Buffalo Girls*  (TV movie)   
   Jim Ragg       

      1995  * Destiny Turns on the Radio* 
   Pappy       

      1995  * Fist of the North Star* 
   Paul McCarthy       

      1995  * Kidnapped: In the Line of Duty*  (TV movie)   
   Oliver Tracy       

      1994  * Junior*  ( - uncredited)  
   Janitor with Information (uncredited)      

      1994  * The Companion*  (video)   
   Leo Mirita       

      1994  * Mona Must Die* 
   TV Repairman       

      1994  * L.A. Law*  (TV series)   
       ???  Whistle Stop (1994) 


      1994  * Ride with the Wind*  (TV movie)   
   Francis       

      1994  * Melrose Place*  (TV series)   
   Man at 'Dreamy Pines'       ???  Love, Mancini Style (1994) ???   Man at 'Dreamy Pines'    


      1993  * Philadelphia* 
   Librarian       

      1993  * The Mommies*  (TV series)   
   Clerk       ???  Christmas (1993) ???   Clerk    


      1993  * The Adventures of Brisco County Jr.*  (TV series)   
   Phil Swill       ???  Mail Order Brides (1993) ???   Phil Swill 
  ???  No Man's Land (1993) ???   Phil Swill 


      1993  * Cyborg 2* 
   Wild Card       

      1993  * Basic Values: Sex, Shock & Censorship in the 90's*  (TV movie)   
   Leonard Eels       

      1993  * Amos & Andrew* 
   Bloodhound Bob       

      1993  * Public Enemy #2* 
   Elton Spoole       

      1993  * Ultraman: The Ultimate Hero*  (TV series)   
       ???  Dino Might (Gomora) 


      1992  * Wings*  (TV series)   
   Tucker       ???  Two Jerks and a Jill (1992) ???   Tucker    


      1987-1992  * Star Trek: The Next Generation*  (TV series)   
   Berik   /  Kayron       ???  Rascals (1992) ???   Berik 
  ???  The Last Outpost (1987) ???   Kayron 


      1992  * On the Air*  (TV series)   
   'Blinky' Watts       ???  Episode #1.3 (1992) ???   'Blinky' Watts 
  ???  Episode #1.2 (1992) ???   'Blinky' Watts 
  ???  Episode #1.1 (1992) ???   'Blinky' Watts 


      1992  * Guncrazy*  (as Tracy Walter)  
   Elton (as Tracy Walter)      

      1991  * Pacific Station*  (TV series)   
       ???  Waiting for the Other Gumshoe to Drop (1991) 


      1991  * City Slickers* 
   Cookie       

      1991  * Delusion* 
   Bus Ticket Cashier       

      1991  * Liquid Dreams* 
   Cecil       

      1991  * She-Wolf of London*  (TV series)   
   Boris       ???  Bride of the Wolfman (1991) ???   Boris    


      1991  * Monsters*  (TV series)   
   Ed, the Janitor       ???  Hostile Takeover (1991) ???   Ed, the Janitor    


      1991  * Not of This World*  (TV movie)   
   Henry       

      1991  * The Silence of the Lambs* 
   Lamar       

      1990  * Pacific Heights* 
   Exterminator       

      1990  * Get a Life*  (TV series)   
   Ride Operator       ???  Terror on the Hell Loop 2000 (1990) ???   Ride Operator (as Tracy Walter)   


      1990  * The Two Jakes* 
   Tyrone Otley       

      1990  * Young Guns II* 
Beever Smith 

      1990  * Wild at Heart*  (scenes deleted)  
   Traveller (scenes deleted)      

      1990  * Nasty Boys*  (TV series)   
       ???  Desert Run (1990) 


      1989-1990  * Freddy's Nightmares*  (TV series)   
   Eugene Moss   /  The Gravedigger       ???  Easy Come, Easy Go (1990) ???   Eugene Moss    
  ???  Lucky Stiff (1989) ???   The Gravedigger    


      1989  * Alien Nation*  (TV series)   
   Tom Mulden       ???  The Takeover (1989) ???   Tom Mulden    


      1989  * Homer and Eddie* 
   Tommy Dearly       

      1989  * Under the Boardwalk* 
   Bum       

      1989  * Batman* 
Bob the Goon 

      1989  * Out of the Dark* 
   Lt. Frank Meyers       

      1988  * Married to the Mob* 
   Mr. Chicken Lickin'       

      1988  * Midnight Run* 
   Diner Counter Man       

      1988  * Mortuary Academy* 
   Don Dickson       

      1988  * The Bronx Zoo*  (TV series)   
   Mr. Woshinsky       ???  The Gospel Truth (1988) ???   Mr. Woshinsky 
  ???  Ties That Bind (1988) ???   Mr. Woshinsky 
  ???  Truancy Blues (1988) ???   Mr. Woshinsky 


      1987  * Moonlighting*  (TV series)   
   Arnie Steckler       ???  Cool Hand Dave: Part 2 (1987) ???   Arnie Steckler 
  ???  Cool Hand Dave: Part 1 (1987) ???   Arnie Steckler 


      1987  * ALF*  (TV series)   
   Gravel Gus       ???  Night Train (1987) ???   Gravel Gus    


      1987  * Malone* 
   Calvin Bollard       

      1986-1987  * Designing Women*  (TV series)   
   Malcolm   /  Minister       ???  Seams from a Marriage (1987) ???   Malcolm    
  ???  I Do, I Don't (1986) ???   Minister    


      1987  * Timestalkers*  (TV movie)   
   Sam       

      1986  * Something Wild* 
   The Country Squire       

      1985-1986  * Amazing Stories*  (TV series)   
   Blaze   /  Ezra       ???  The Wedding Ring (1986) ???   Blaze    
  ???  Mummy Daddy (1985) ???   Ezra    


      1986  * At Close Range* 
   Uncle Patch Whitewood       

      1986  * Airwolf*  (TV series)   
   Alvin       ???  Wildfire (1986) ???   Alvin    


      1984  * Hunter*  (TV series)   
   Archie       ???  Pen Pals (1984) ???   Archie    


      1984  * Conan the Destroyer*   ... Malak

His first role was in 1971 as Ginger's Brother in "Ginger".

*Ginger (1971) - IMDb*

More on Tracey Walter @ Wikipedia: *Tracey Walter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


----------



## vortrit (Nov 6, 2010)

Great. Now Curt has some new pictures to jerk off too.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 6, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Great. Now Curt has some new pictures to jerk off too.



^^^This.

I can only get as far as "an age undreamed of." 






But I'd more likely visit *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/116131-jessica-alba-topless-pics.html* or even better still *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/115341-nice.html*


----------

